# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  ثقافه العمل التلفزيوني

## الشمشار

*السلام عليكم في هذا البوست اطرح لكم كيف يكون شكل العمل  التلفزيوني منذ ان كان فكره الي ان اصبح برنامج مشاهد اوكما نقول عمل منفذ  
وارجو ان ا وفق كما ارجو من المشرفين التثبيت لكي تعم الفائده ويلا دي دعوه  للجميع 
الناس الدايرين يبقو 
معدين 
المذيعين او مقدمي البرامج 
المصورين 
مهندسي  الاضاءه
مصممي الديكور 
ناس الجرافيك 
الناس الصبورين ناس المونتاج  

ناس المكياج 
الفنيين (يتاعين التلفزه والمكساج وغيره )
والمخرجين  
سابدا  بتبصير عضو منبر مريخاب اون لاين  الذواق كيف يكون العمل التلفزيوني ونتبادل  الخبرات 
انا حا اتكلم بشكل عام وفي بعض المرات بخصص 
اتمني ان اوفق
*

----------


## الشمشار

*سلام من الله عليكم 
رغم انني مخرج الا اني معد ايضا  ودايرين النصيحه انا بحب الاعداد جدا 
انا اليوم انشاء الله حا اتكلم عن طرق  المعالجه ومنها المدرسه الجديده مدرسه القصه المصوره وماتستغربو المدرسه دي مافي في  القنوات الفضائيه السودانيه وحتي العالميه ماعدا قناه النيل للدراما  


القصه المصوره شكلها هو الاتي 
مجموعه من اللقطات لشخص ما او مجموعه  اشخاص يعني دراما بدون حوار وبيستعا ض عن الحوار بصوت راوي 
وعشان الموضوع يقع  ليكم ابسط الشغلانه 
مثلا اذا افترضنا محمد ونادر اصدقاء وفي واحد منهم مصاب  بالسرطان حمانا الله واياكم ونفترض انو نادر وصديقه محمد ملازمه في مرضه 
القصه  عاده بتبدا من النص بتدي خلفيه تاريخيه وبعدين الحاضر وماسيحدث في المستقبل 
وفي  حاله محمد ونادر دي بتتعمل مجموعه لقطات للشخصين قبل ان يصاب نادر بالمرض وحياتهم  كانت كيف ؟؟
بعد داك بتكون في لقطات لاصابه نادر بالمرض يعني وقت اكتشف انه مصاب  بالمرض وبعد داك بتصور بي مجموعه لقطات معاناه نادر مع المرض ومن ثم تاتي خاتمه  القصه وعاده لاتلجا انت كمخرج ان تعطي رساله سلبيه بنسبه ميه في الميه 
يعني  مابتواصل القصه لحدي مايموت نادر لانو هنا الرساله بتكون سلبيه بالنسبه للشخص او  مجموعه الاشخاص المصابين بمرض السرطان حمانا الله 
مع ملاحظه ان كل هذه اللقطات  يصاحبها صوت الراوي وعاده يكون احد ابطال القصه وفي هذه القصه يمكن ان يكون محمد او  نادر لكن اختيار محمد بكون اثرو اقوي من نادر 
نواصل بعد شويه
*

----------


## الشمشار

*بعد ان تحدثنا عن القصه المصوره اتحدث لكم عن حركه الكاميرا  وزوايا التصوير ذلك ان الصوره في التلفزيون كالكلمه ومجموعه الكلمات تكون جمله  ومجموعه الصور تكون مشهد والكاميرا بمثابه عين الانسان 
نعود للموضوع الاساسي  حركه الكاميرا التي اكتشفت في العام 1661 عبر الانجليزي الن ديكنث الذي كان اول من  فكر في انشاء كاميرا تصوير واستمر العلماء من بعده حتي نجح احدهم واسف لاني نسيت  اسمو انو يخترع هذه الاداه المهمه جدا جدا في العمل التلفزيوني 
للكاميرا ثلاث  حركات 
= حركه براس الكاميرا 
= حركه بجسم الكاميرا 
= حركه بجسم الكاميرا  والحامل 
[الحركات براس الكاميرا
الحركه الاستعراضيه بان pan 
كلمه بان  اختصار لكلمه بانوارما اي استعراض (panorama)
وهي حركتين 
pan left وهي حركه  براس الكاميرا لليسار 
pan right وهي حركه براس الكاميرا لليمين 

والحركه  الثانيه التي تكون براس الكاميرا هي حركه tilt 
tilt up وهي حركه براس الكاميرا  للاعلي 
tilt dawn وهي حركه براس الكاميرللاسفل
*

----------


## الشمشار

*سلام نواصل في حركات الكاميرا 
تكلمنا في المره السابقه انو  الكاميرا عندها ثلاث انواع من الحركات 
حركه براس الكاميرا 
حركه بجسم  الكاميرا 
حركه بجسم الكاميرا والحامل 
ووضحنا الحركه براس الكاميرا  
اليوم نتم باقي الحركات 

= حركه بجسم الكاميرا 
حركه التراك trak وهي  حركه تراجع او تقدم بجسم الكاميرا فقط 
وهي حركتين 
trak in وهي تقدم بجسم  الكاميرا للامام 

trak outاو trak backوهي حركه تراجع بجسم الكاميرا  للخلف 
****مهم***
تقابل حركه التراك حركه الزوم zoom وهي حركه تمدد بعدسه  تلسكوبيه والكاميرا في وضع الثبات فنقول 
zoom in وهي حركه مشابهه لحركه trak in  لكن الفرق في الحركه ووعدم الحركه(بالنسبه للكاميرا ) ففي تراك تتقدم بجسم الكاميرا  لكن في زوم الكاميرا ثابته وايضا trak outوzoomoutوايضا تختلف الوظيفه التي تؤديها  حركه زوم من حيث الوظيفه التي تؤديها وظيفه تراك وسنعود لذلك لاحقا 
= حركه بجسم  الكاميرا والحامل 
حركه الكرين craneوهي حركه بجسم وحامل الكاميرا للاعلي  وللاسفل وهي مشابهه لحركه التلت التي تحدثنا عنها انها حركه براس الكاميرا للاعلي  وللاسفل لكن حركه الكرين تكون بجسم الكاميرا وحاملها وحركه الكرين اما ان تكون  
crane up وهي حركه بجسم الكاميرا والحامل للاعلي 
crane dawnوهي حركه بجسم  الكاميرا والحامل للاسفل 
حركه الكراب crab
crab right حركه بجسم الكاميرا  والحامل لليمين 
crab left
وهي حركه بجسم الكاميرا والحامل لليسار  



هذا كل مايتعلق بحركه الكاميرا حنشوف الكاميرا لما تتحرك الحركات دي بتعمل  لقطات ماهي هذه اللقطات ومن اي الزوايا تؤخذ وفلسفه اختيار الزاويه الصحيحه في  التصوير 
ودعتكم الله
*

----------


## مرهف

*يعني هسي مرهف يمكن يصلح يكون 
معد ولا مخرج ؟
وهل هنالك معاهد خاصة لتدريس هذا الاختصاص؟
وكم تستغرق مدة الدراسة
..
مشكور يا معاوية؟
احكي لينا بتفصيل اكثر
..
لكن بصراحة 
مخرجي التلفزيون السوداني بيش ساي زي ما بيقولوا
وبيفقعوا مرارتنا طوالي في الكورة
ما هو السبب يا غالي
..
وهل يخضع مخرجونا لدورات تدريبية؟
ولماذا لا يتابعون المباريات المنقولة علي القنوات الفضائية الاخري
واعني اولئك الذين يصيبوننا بالضغط
عند نقل المباريات؟؟
وايضاً 
المصوريين سيئين لدرجة قف
الكورة تكون في وادي وكمرة المصور في واد اخر
هل 
لا توجد متابعة ومحاسبة ونقد ولجنة رصد
وان وجدت ما هو عملها
ولماذا مصوري التلفزيون غير مطورين 
ولا يريدون ان يتطوروا
هل لضعف المردود المادي وانعدام الحوافز 
ام لضعف الكادر المؤهل
ام لعدم وجود دورات تدريبية خارجية
ام ام ام ام 
اتمني التطرق لهذا الموضوع بشكل اكبر
...

*

----------


## الشمشار

*أحجام اللقطات وأنواعها

ويقصد باللقطة بانة الجزء الذى يظهر على الشاشة داخل اطار الصورة ، وهو ما يرى فى البداية من خلال عدسة الكاميرا.
أما المشهد فهو عبارة عن مجموعة من اللقطات متتابعة تدور فى زمن معين و مكان محدد من حيث الحجم و التكوين0 
وعند الحديث عن تحديد اللقطة فان ذلك يعنى تحديد الحجم او الحيز الذى سيحتله او يملأه الموضوع من الشاشة و المدى او المسافة التى سيكون عليها عند ظهوره0
أولا: أحجام اللقطات وأنواعها: 

وهناك تصنيف أساسى لاحجام اللقطات هى:-
1- اللقطة الطويلة    Long shot
ونحن المخرجين في سيناريو التصوير او المانيو اسكربت بنرمز ليها بالرمز(L.S)ويطلق عليها البعض بأنها اللقطة البنائية او التأسسية او الانشائيه establishing shot بحيث تكون لقطة عامة شاملة للموقع المراد تصويره، واستخدامها يرتبط بمدى الحاجة الى اطلاع المشاهد على المشهد بأكملة وبيان العلاقة بين هذا المكان واجزائه المختلفة من شخصيات وأشياء0 و تعتبر هذه اللقطة بأنها لقطة موضوعية الى حد كبير، أى من خلال رؤية مشاهد محايد مهتم بالحدث يصنع نفسه فى أنسب المواضع لمراقبة ما يجرى امامة ، ومع الإيهام بواقعية كل عناصر الصورة والصوت0
وتتميز هذه اللقطة بالاتى:-
ابراز مساحة الاشياء وموقع الحدث و الجو العام للمكان.
تستخدم فى تصوير المعارك والتظاهرات.
تعطى أحساس بالضياع او القهر او المستحيل (عند غزو الانسان للصحراء او حجم الانسان فى الغابة......الخ)
تعرف بالعلاقة بين الاشياء . 

2- اللقطة المتوسطة Medium shot:
ويرمز لها في سيناريو التصوير برمز (M.S)وهى لقطة وسيطة بين اللقطات القريبة و البعيدة ، وتعتبر اللقطة المتوسطة من أهم الاحجام المفضلة ، حيث يكون الجسم محور الاهتمام ومركزة بالنسبة للمشاهد0 فقد تعطى قدر متوازيا من الوضوح للشخصيات و انفعالاتها و علاقاتها فى الحيز مع قدر من المحتويات الخاصة بالمكان0
وتتميز هذه اللقطة بالاتى:-

  1- تبرز العلاقات بين الأشخاص . 2- تركز على الحجم دون البيئة المحيطة.

	3- اللقطة القريبة close up shot:
ويرمز لها عاده في سيناريو التصوير بالرمز (CU.S)
وتستخدم هذة اللقطة لتقريب المشاهد من الفرض او الشئ المراد تصويره و التركيز عليه ، واستبعاد الاشياء الاخرى المحيطة و جعلها خارج حدود الصورة وتعطى وضوح للشئ المراد تصويره0
وتتميز هذه اللقطة بالاتى:-
1. التركيز علي اشياء معينه 

2.لفت الانتباه لاشياء محدده في الكادر*
3.ابرازردود الافعال التي تعبر عن الملامح و الاعضاء 
4.تكشف عن روح الشخصيه 

5.توضح تفاصيل الاشياء 
وقد تم اضافة لقطات اخرى بحيث تم ادراج انواع كثيرة للقطات طبقا لهذا التصنيف على النحو التالى:-
 لقطة متناهية الكبر او القرب Extreme close up shot
وهى التى توضح جزءا من الوجة او احد الاعضاء او الملامح  ونرمز لها في سيناريو التصوير بالرمز ECU.S
2. لقطة كبيرة جدا او قريبة جدا very close up shot
وتعرف ايضا بانها لقطة الوجة وتظهر مساحة الوجة من منتصف الجبهة الى ما فوق الذقن بقليل 
ونرمز لها في سيناريو التصوير بالرمز VCU.S
3.لقطة كبيرة Big close up shot
وهى لقطة الوجة كاملا ، حيث يملأ ارتفاع الوجة حيز الشاشة تقريبا ويرمز لها في المانيو اسكربت او سيناريو التصوير بالرمز BCU.S 

(4) لقطة قريبة close up
وفيها يظهر مساحة من الجسم من أعلى الرأس مباشرة الى ما فوق الصدر
وهذه اللقطه ا يرمز لها في سيناريو التصوير بالرمز CU.S
 

(5) لقطة متوسطة قريبة او بعيدة Medium close up shot 
ويظهر منها من الجسم مساحة من أعلى الرأس الى أسفل الصدر وتسمى أحيانا بلقطة الصدر chest shot ويرمز لها بالرمز MCU.S
 
(6) لقطة متوسطة Medium shot
ويظهر منها مساحة الجسم من أعلى الرأس الى الوسط
وهذه اللقطه تستخدم عاده في الاخبار عندنا هنا في السودان ونرمز لها بالرمز في سيناريو التصوير 
(7) لقطة الركبة Knee shot
وتظهر مساحة من الجسم تنتهى أسفل الركبتين مباشرة ، ويطلق عليها American shot لكثرة ظهورها فى الافلام الامريكية فى الثلاثينيات
وهذا النوع من اللقطات لانستخدمه في التلفزيون او في قنواتنا الفضائيه الا في الدراما ويرمز لهذه اللقطه في سيناريو التصوير بالرمز K.S
 

(8) لقطة متوسطة طويلة Medium long shot
وفيها يظهر الجسم كاملا ، مع وجود مسافة قصيرة أعلى الجسم او أسـفله ( مساحة أعلى الشاشة و أسفلها) وتعرف المسافات هذه باسماء معينه سنتحدث عنها في حينها 

وهذه اللقطه يرمز لها بالرمز ML.S
 

(9) لقطة طويلة Long shot
وفيها يظهر الجسم كاملا ومسافه متر واحد امام الجسم المصور بحيث يحيل من الشاشة ثلث أو ثلاثة أرباع ارتفاعها
ورمزها L.S

 
(10) لقطة طويلة جدا Extreme  او VERYLONGSHOOTlong shot
بحيث يظهر الجسم صغيرا جدا يحيط به الفراغ من كل جانب على الشاشة وهذه اللقطه يرمز لها بالرمز  او EL.SVL.S 

نواصل وبعد شويه نديكم زوايا التصوير 

*

----------


## الشمشار

*ثانيا: زوايا التصوير: 
 ويقصد بزاوية التصوير بأنها الزواية التى تظهر فى العدسة وان الزاوية التى نختارها لتصوير هدف أو موضوع ما تؤثر تأثيرا مباشرا فى المشاهد وتشكيل موقفة ووجهة نظرة وتجعلة يتعاطف مع ما يشاهد او يوافق او يرفض. ويتحدد ارتفاع الكاميرا عاده على اساس ارتفاع الشخص العادى ، ويكون مستوى اللقطة عادة هو مستوى منسوب عين الشخص البالغ ، وتكون لقطات الزاوية المنخفضة هى التى تتجه الى أعلى لترى منسوب العين ،ولقطات الزاوية المنخفظه هي التي تتتجه الي اسفل لتري منسوب العين .
 وهناك زوايا اساسيه في التصوير وهي كما يلي :- ا

(1) زاوية مستوى النظر Eye level 
 وهى الزاوية التى توضح الكاميرا فى مستوى نظر الشخص المراد تصويره وفى هذه الحالة تكون اللقطة محايدة ، وتمثل وجهة النظر العادية ولذلك تعتبر لقطة ذات تأثير درامى محدود0

(2) الزاوية المرتفعة High Angle
 وتكون الكاميرا موضعة فوق مستوى نظر الشخص المراد تصويره أو توضع الكاميرا على مكان مرتفع من الارض ، وفى هذه الحالة تنظرا الكاميرا الى أسفل حيث يبدو الشخص صغيرا . وتعطى هذه الزاوية احساس بالضعف والتقليل من أهمية الموضوع ، ويبدو الشخص المراد تصويره عديم القيمة أو صغيراً . 

 (3) الزاوية المنخفضة Low Angle 
 وتوضع الكاميرا فى موضع منخفض بالنسبة للشئ المراد تصويره ، وفى هذه الحالة تتجه الكاميرا إلى أعلى ، وتعطى تأثيراً معاكساً تماماً للزاوية المرتفعة وتعطى أحساس بأهمية الشئ المراد تصويره وتزيد من مكانته وتظهر الشخص بأنه قوى مسيطر وتعطى احساس بالسيطرة والاحترام والعظمة .

 (4) الزاوية المائلة Canted Angle
 وتوضع الكاميرا بشكل مائل سواء كانت موجهة لأعلى أو لأسفل ، ويظهر فيها الشئ المراد تصويره بزاوية مائلة وتعطى أحساس بعدم الاتزان والتوتر ، وتعبر عن الحالات الذهنية المفاجئة مثل تصوير شخص يتعاطى مخدرات وتستخدم هذه الزاوية فى حالات قليلة .

(5) زاوية نظر الطائر : Birds view
 وتوضع الكاميرا بشكل رأسى أى من فوق رأس الشخص المراد تصويره وهى مثل الطائر الذى ينظر من أعلى لشئ ما واقفاً على الارض ، وتعتبر هذه الزاوية أكثر تشويشاً حيث يرى المشاهد اللقطة من جهة نظر أحد الاشخاص المشتركين فى المشهد مثل شخص ينظر من بالكونه لأسفل على الشارع .
نواصل بكره 

ثبتو البوست يا اداره مايطير هههههههههههههه 

*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

يعني هسي مرهف يمكن يصلح يكون 
معد ولا مخرج ؟




غايتو يامرهف بالوصف بتاع اخونا الشمشار ده تصلح تكون كاميرا قاليك تلات حركات
غايتو كاميراتنا دي عليها حركات -طيب ياشمشار الحركه بتاعت فجاه كاميراتنا البتنقل دورينا تطلع من المستطيل وتربط خيالات دي حركه رابعه ولا حركه مسيخه؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لؤي شرفي
					

غايتو يامرهف بالوصف بتاع اخونا الشمشار ده تصلح تكون كاميرا قاليك تلات حركات
غايتو كاميراتنا دي عليها حركات -طيب ياشمشار الحركه بتاعت فجاه كاميراتنا البتنقل دورينا تطلع من المستطيل وتربط خيالات دي حركه رابعه ولا حركه مسيخه؟؟؟؟؟



دي حركة جبانة ساي
:d3:
غايتو يا معاوية اخوي اصبر علي بس
حاعلك علة
زي ما قاعدين تعلونا في النقل المباشر
:1 (14):
...-

*

----------


## aaddil

*بوست  مفيد , لك  الشكر  استاذ  معاوية , والشكر للريس الاستاذ مرهف , الذي  اثار نقاطا في  غاية   الاهمية , اتشوق , كمهتم بالشاْن الرياضي , لمعرفة الاجابة عليها , وامل ان تكون اجابتها مدخلا لالقاء المزيد من  الضؤ علي اسباب  تخلفنا في  نقل  المباريات من  حيث التصوير  والاخراج  وحتي  التعليق , عسي ولعل ان  ينصلح الحال , مع شكري
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور عزيزنا على المعلومات الثره
*

----------


## Deimos

*وين إنت يا معاوية كبيت الزوغة ... مستنين الإجابة علي الأسئلة ...

وآااااااااادي قعدة ...

كورنر :
مشكور علي المعلومات الثرة والمفيدة ...

*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

* يا الشمشار انا لسع منتظرك تجيب الخبر الاكيد            من هو المالك حقيقى لقناة فول

انا عندى شك فى سفير السودان بمصر
*

----------


## الهندي

*كمل لينا الشمار ده يا 
شمشرة
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*لك الشكر معاويه
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

يعني هسي مرهف يمكن يصلح يكون 
معد ولا مخرج ؟

ممكن ليه لا 
وهل هنالك معاهد خاصة لتدريس هذا الاختصاص؟
وكم تستغرق مدة الدراسة
..
في معاهد وفي جامعات في الجامعات خمسه سنوات واربع سنوات ((انا درست نظام الخمسه سنوات بالتجسير من الدبلوم للبكالاريوس )) اما المعاهد فالفتره 90يوم لكن من وجهه نظري هذه الفتره غير كافيه 
مشكور يا معاوية؟
احكي لينا بتفصيل اكثر
..
لكن بصراحة 
مخرجي التلفزيون السوداني بيش ساي زي ما بيقولوا
وبيفقعوا مرارتنا طوالي في الكورة
ما هو السبب يا غالي
..
السبب يعود لاشياء كثيره منها ماهو متعلق بالادوات التي يستخدمونها ومنها ماهو متعلق باالتخصص اعني تخصص المخرج 
وهل يخضع مخرجونا لدورات تدريبية؟
هههههههه وين هنا لالالالا ديل وجهه نظرهم انهم وصلو وكبار علي الدورات هههههه 
ولماذا لا يتابعون المباريات المنقولة علي القنوات الفضائية الاخري
واعني اولئك الذين يصيبوننا بالضغط
عند نقل المباريات؟؟
وايضاً 
المصوريين سيئين لدرجة قف
الكورة تكون في وادي وكمرة المصور في واد اخر
هل 
لا توجد متابعة ومحاسبة ونقد ولجنة رصد
وان وجدت ما هو عملها
ولماذا مصوري التلفزيون غير مطورين 
ولا يريدون ان يتطوروا
هل لضعف المردود المادي وانعدام الحوافز 
ام لضعف الكادر المؤهل
ام لعدم وجود دورات تدريبية خارجية
ام ام ام ام 
اتمني التطرق لهذا الموضوع بشكل اكبر
...




اخي مرهف 
المصور والمخرج في السودان مشاكلو المهنيه كتيره ومشاكلو الشخصيه اكتر عشان كده تصوير مبارياتنا بكون بالشكل الانت شفتو 
انا حا ارد علي اسئلتك دي كلها عقب الفراغ من البوست ومعليش للتأخير في الرد لانو البوستات الانا كنت فاتحه كتيره 
خالص تقديري 
*

----------

